

The State of HTML5 Mobile Game Development - damncabbage
http://www.html5gamedevelopment.org/StateofHTML5GameDevelopment

======
michaelpinto
Thank you! I've been doing some on and off research on this topic and was very
discouraged, but this cheered me up. It was nice to see everything put
together in one place...

------
brandoncapecci
Best part about this presentation is the term "got a little Zucked". Zucked
adj. Butthurt about the lack of progress on HTML5.

